# Milk Thistle to Protect Liver from Alcohol abuse



## Big Smoothy (Jun 28, 2004)

I believe its appropriate to post this thread in diet/nutrition rather than supplements.  

I'm 34 and I admit that I drink about 3-5 beers per night M-F and more on the weekends.  

Will taking Milk Thistle help me protect my liver from possible future damage due to this daily beer consumption?

If so, when and how is it best taken?

(This is in no way related to protecting my liver from methyl product use, or any other substance.)

It's only the beer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

> It's only the beer.


It's only beer you say?  And do you really think that just drinking everyday is better than a cycle of PH's?  

I would reconsider your though process there.  Instead of trying to find a product to allow you to drink how bout you find a way to stop drinking everyday.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 28, 2004)

^ Jodi, that's the solution.

But I honetly don't think I will stop. It can be lack of willpower or addiction or just the love of beer. My dad is this way, my uncles, and my cousins. No excuses, and no "blame it on the genetics" but I don't see myself a-changin'.

My goal is to be able to live as long as possible without my getting getting "fatty" or getting bad.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Love of beer?  I think you should get some help.  Look into AA.

If you want to live a healthy long life, you are not going to get there drinking everyday.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

I agree, you're an alcoholic.

_Three over-the-counter preventative options are available for those concerned about liver stress. The first is N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC). NAC converts to a detoxification agent called Glutathione, which is effective in breaking down harmful compounds and detoxifying heavy metals, reducing potential liver strain. NAC is generally taken in 500mg-600mg doses 1-2 times per day. ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) is an anti-oxidant that may also be of aid, and should be taken in dosages of 200mgs 2-3 times per day. Lastly, Milk Thistle is well known to support healthy liver function, and can be taken in 150-175mg doses 2-3 times per day. Milk Thistle should be reserved for use post-cycle, while NAC and ALA should be used in conjunction with AAS. _


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, you're an alcoholic.


Yep, when someone says they can't stop its addiction. There is nothing healthy about 3-5 beers every night than I can think of.

However I dont know that you'd have to worry about killing your liver specifically, but I would not figure it would extend your life any thats for sure.

Look into Tyler's Liver Detox, very expensive. If you want to be serious about your alcoholic abuse and trying to protect your liver, then conduct your own experiments and get blood work done, because milk thistle is pretty much bunk without using it year round, in high doses, or injecting it straight into the liver.

There is no free ride, this is real life.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> There is nothing healthy about 3-5 beers every night than I can think of.




Well, it COULD help you lower your standards enough to get married.  

Some people don't see popping 20 supplements everyday as healthy either, it is all about excess.


----------



## redspy (Jun 28, 2004)

The following is taken from Healthnotes:-
 ------------------------------------------------------------------





 Milk thistle extract may protect the cells of the liver by blocking the entrance of harmful toxins and helping remove these toxins from the liver cells.3 4 As with other bioflavonoids, silymarin is a powerful  antioxidant.5 Silymarin has also been shown to regenerate injured liver cells.6 Recent studies have shown that silymarin has the ability to block fibrosis, a process that contributes to the eventual development of cirrhosis in people with inflammatory liver conditions secondary to diseases such as alcohol abuse or hepatitis.7

*Milk thistle extract is most commonly recommended to counteract the harmful actions of alcohol on the liver. Double-blind trials indicate that it helps the liver return to a healthy state once a person stops drinking.8* 9

 ------------------------------------------------------------------

 Judging from the above it will help your liver AFTER you give up drinking regularly.  No supplement can protect your liver completely from the toxic effects of heavy alcohol usage.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments and info. everyone.  

If I ever cut down or quit the suds I'll let folks know.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Some people don't see popping 20 supplements everyday as healthy either, it is all about excess.


I had a crapload of pills at one point, and eventually figured it was not worth my time or expenditure ($$$$$$$$$$).


----------



## rjr5353 (Jun 29, 2004)

do you take any pills anymore?  i hate pills....but i have to take em!


----------



## judadud (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think someone who drinks 3 to 5 beers a day is a alcoholic.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 19, 2009)

judadud said:


> I don't think someone who drinks 3 to 5 beers a day is a alcoholic.



yes they are.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2009)

That would explain some of his posts.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2009)

On a serious note for once, Smoothy, yes milk thistle would be a good idea if you want to drink everyday. 

And to hell with the haters. Do what makes you happy. If it indeed makes you happy keep drinking, and drink as intelligently as you can. Boredom is a disease worse than cancer, and if drugs and alcohol can cure that at the cost of an early grave, so be it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah, but dying from Cirrhosis is not fun, very long and painful.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> yeah, but dying from Cirrhosis is not fun, very long and painful.



My father died from it.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2009)

If am going out with a painful terminal disease, I will end things with a bang. Due to a strange path in life, I don't have a clingingness to life. When shit isn't fun anymore, I will end it with my balls and my brains intact. 

I think people have a sick obsession with trying to live forever, and in doing so live a long time without ever actually living at all. Its sad. Vices are fun, beer is good, pot is great, ect. Learn to function within your capabilities. 

I'm not saying it is a good idea to get drunk every night like Smoothy. I'm saying that if you like it, and doen't have any plans to quit, you might as well do it with common sense.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread!  At an average of 4 beers per night (3-5 you stated), Big Smoothy has consumed approximately 7300 beers since this thread was started.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2009)

judadud said:


> I don't think someone who drinks 3 to 5 beers a day is a alcoholic.


You bumped a 2004 thread for this?


danzik17 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread!  At an average of 4 beers per night (3-5 you stated), Big Smoothy has consumed approximately 7300 beers since this thread was started.


That's gotta cost a few bucks!  I don't drink - is it? I don't actually know how much it costs.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 20, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread!  At an average of 4 beers per night (3-5 you stated), Big Smoothy has consumed approximately 7300 beers since this thread was started.



Bahaha, I didn't notice. I wonder of Smoothy is still drinking


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2009)

KelJu said:


> If am going out with a painful terminal disease, I will end things with a bang. Due to a strange path in life, I don't have a clingingness to life. When shit isn't fun anymore, I will end it with my balls and my brains intact.
> 
> I think people have a sick obsession with trying to live forever, and in doing so live a long time without ever actually living at all. Its sad. Vices are fun, beer is good, pot is great, ect. Learn to function within your capabilities.
> 
> I'm not saying it is a good idea to get drunk every night like Smoothy. I'm saying that if you like it, and doen't have any plans to quit, you might as well do it with common sense.


 
The more time goes on the more i am starting to think like this. I went teetotal for a few years and i think i lost a lot of friends over it. Not because of the principle or anything so petty, but because its not fun to be the only sober person there so i stopped going out with them as much. 

Wish i could go back and slap myself in the face for being too stubborn to crack open just one beer on the weekends and loosen the fuck up for once. Taking drinking to either extreme is unhealthy in some way, at least for me.

I need to party.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread! At an average of 4 beers per night (3-5 you stated), Big Smoothy has consumed approximately 7300 beers since this thread was started.


 
Hahahahaha, this is awesome. Totally didn't notice that either.


----------



## T_man (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in uni. Legally I have to drink alot in the weekends or else I get kicked off the course.

Is beer worse for fat & muscle deterioration than spirits are?(Hops - estrogen inducing etc)

I think stopping drinking all together will be a better thing in terms of health but you'll miss out so much fun, which begs the question; is it worth living that long if you're not going to enjoy it as much?


----------



## nkira (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, if you considered prices in my country then 7300 beers (the normal 1000ml bottle's) would be approx $11000, that's lot of money!  



Built said:


> You bumped a 2004 thread for this?
> 
> That's gotta cost a few bucks!  I don't drink - is it? I don't actually know how much it costs.


----------



## paulch67 (Mar 30, 2011)

The best way to get Milk Thistle into your body is through chewing herbal chewing gum. Allegedly they were produced for sport community but I guess few of them before night out will do good )  I have tried few varieties and like it. You can get them online now I think it is called Herb chewing gums or something like that.


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey my man, take it from me, just STOP DRINKING! It might only be 3-5 Beers a night, but sooner or later it will become more!

I became an alcoholic trying to rid my mind of bad memories and before I knew it, I had gained 50 pounds in 2 years since I had gotten out of the Army, my blood pressure was up, my Cholesterol was bad, and I was close to rock bottom.

I quit, I'm now 6 months sober and down near my old Army weight and I couldn't feel better. Trust me, Milk Thistle would just be a bandage on a severed limb.


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, didn't realize how old this thread was when I first posted. Note to self, make sure person hasn't died of said disease prior to posting motivational advice.....


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> I agree, you're an alcoholic.
> 
> _Three over-the-counter preventative options are available for those concerned about liver stress. The first is N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC). NAC converts to a detoxification agent called Glutathione, which is effective in breaking down harmful compounds and detoxifying heavy metals, reducing potential liver strain. NAC is generally taken in 500mg-600mg doses 1-2 times per day. ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) is an anti-oxidant that may also be of aid, and should be taken in dosages of 200mgs 2-3 times per day. Lastly, Milk Thistle is well known to support healthy liver function, and can be taken in 150-175mg doses 2-3 times per day. Milk Thistle should be reserved for use post-cycle, while NAC and ALA should be used in conjunction with AAS. _




Just wondering why Milk Thistle is PCT only and not OCT?


----------



## Taylor415 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Me too...*

I AM an alcoholic.  I'm 30 years old and I drink close to a fifth of vodka per day.  I have had pancreatitis, elevated liver enzymes, and low platelet count.  However...  I started taking a supplement by Twinlabs called Pancreatin, I take milk thistle, and I take vitamin B1 and a multi-vitamin daily.  This, (for others who don't want to -or can't, like me- stop drinking)  Yes, AA is great, but I have anxiety up the ass and I just can't stop.  I have been to several rehabs and NOTHING has worked.  I've tried AA and it hasn't worked either.  So, at this point, I think harm reduction is best.  -Taylor-


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, old thread...I would also recommend Advanced Cycle Support Rx for alcohol use/abuse: IronMagLabs Advanced Cycle Support


----------



## BigBill (Aug 6, 2011)

Just curious, why is this? I went through a long "binge" and 
would like to know what Advanced Cycle Support Rx would/can
do for liver and kidney damage?


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, if you don't think you can stop even with AA I recommend going to your Dr. and getting some Antabuse right away. If you are like I was, every morning I would wake up with no intention to drink, but by afternoon, I couldn't do anything but think about it. If you take the pill in the morning, when you don't want to drink, even when you DO want to drink, if you do with Antabuse, you won't keep it down and you will be miserable. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Alexa1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to drink between 3-6 beers on week days and no counting on week ends. At the beginning it didn't effect my training nor my live but after a while I noticed that after a drinking session I didn't have enough energy and stamina to go through my regular trainings. I started taking milk thistle tablets (I think it was one per day) and drinking plenty of water to clean my liver. I felt a lot better after taking the milk thistle for about two months. Now I am not sure if only the milk thistle, or water or stopping drinking or all of the above helped but I could feel the difference.
I do understand what do you mean when you say that you love the beer because I have the same passion about beer. 
Now I have limited my beer intake only on week ends so that I can still enjoy what I love and increased my training frequency during the week and as I exercise late in the afternoon, drinking beer is not possible.
For the love of beer cut down your beer intake and increase your exercise.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 10, 2011)

Shit...hate it when I do that!  Posted a response before checking to see if it's an old thread or if SOME GODDAM SPAMMER LIKE TAYLOR415 GOOGLE SEARCHED A KEYWORD AND BUMPED SOME OLD SHIT TO TRY TO PITCH SOME POTION HE'S SELLING LIKE ANYBODY IS GOING TO FALL FOR THAT SHIT!!!!...


----------

